

AT&T: Internet to hit full capacity by 2010 - edw519
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-1035_22-6237715.html

======
bkbleikamp
"...so let us make a tiered network!"

------
redorb
Where has all the dark fiber gone?

~~~
jrockway
It's still there. AT&T probably just wants to justify a tiny dip in revenues
when they have to start turning it on. Of course, they'll probably end up
making money -- more bandwidth required, more money to AT&T. So wait... I'm
actually not sure why they would complain.

------
run4yourlives
We just need to buy more tubes.

~~~
Calamitous
Can't. They're full.

<http://www.thetubesarefull.com/>

